# INSANITY RULES JC says NO



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamal crawford turned down 6 years and 55 million..Do we really want this guy??:upset: 

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap.php


----------



## ChiGuy_82 (May 31, 2004)

Naw man, i think he rejected 7 years 55 million, the Knicks offered 6 years 55 million in a previous deal, he's smart, if thomas was willing to give him the same amount of money over a shorter period of time previously, i would hold him to it.

Its just business


----------



## knicks235 (May 20, 2003)

small glitch, should be resolved in a few days


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> Jamal crawford turned down 6 years and 55 million..Do we really want this guy??:upset:


No.

Truth, you on the realgm forum?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiGuy_82</b>!
> Naw man, i think he rejected 7 years 55 million, the Knicks offered 6 years 55 million in a previous deal, he's smart, if thomas was willing to give him the same amount of money over a shorter period of time previously, i would hold him to it.
> 
> Its just business


That's the impression I got. He thought it was six years, turned out to be seven. I think if he's smart he takes it either way.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

what a herb.hes just a money hungry baby. all this "i wanna play in NY" bs its all fake, he just wanted the biggest contract from Isiah, and tried to get it by being so damn nice. he knew we were the only bidders, and Chi town only offered him the MLE. were wayyyyyyy overpaying him with this deal anyway, he wants to make it six years 55 million, get the hell out of here. thats franchise player money. stay in chi town with a MLE contract. were giving him so much and hes not even grateful. screw him.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

So it's 7 at 55?


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

The deal will get done today...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

My mistake,the knicks offered 7 and 55,he wants 6 and 55..He better sign FAST..Chicago is now only offereing the 1 year qualifying offer for 3.5 million....The guy is nuts,we are the only buyer around


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Truth, you on the realgm forum?


no,is it decent??


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Depends. There are a handful of guys who know a lot of stuff, dozens like the rest of us, and a couple dozen who can't read or write english. Mostly it's just way more active and news and articles get posted and discussed fast. There are a couple of guys from here I recognize over there. Probably more than I know.

I just saw you quoting from their wiretap which made me curios.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i usually hit the Chicago board on BB.net..Those guys are on 24/7 and very sharp..and very cordial..they definetly do not have the NY edge


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i like the NY edge:grinning:


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Yeah, those guys from Chicago really talk it through. Takes a lot to provoke them too.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

we do have our secret weapon...KBF:devil:


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 14, 2003)

Yeah I think it was $55 for 6. That report is coming out of Chicago the NY papers are still reporting $55 for 6 or $70 for 7.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

There is no way to trust these reports until the contract is signed.

Today there is this and these numbers seem way more realistic:

Crawford-to-Knicks deal getting close to reality 
By Mike McGraw Daily Herald Sports Writer 
Posted Wednesday, August 04, 2004 


The Bulls decided to turn the long-running Jamal Crawford negotiations with New York into a grab for salary-cap room. 

The two teams were close to an agreement Tuesday as the Bulls narrowed their focus to a trade that could clear $10 million or more of cap room in 2006. 

The Knicks are expected to accept the Bulls' offer of Jerome Williams, who has four years left on his contract, and a re-signed Crawford for the four Knicks with deals that expire after this season - Dikembe Mutombo, Othella Harrington, Cezary Trybanski and Frank Williams. 

With this combination, Crawford could be paid $45.4 million over six seasons or $55.4 million for seven.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

mmm the ny edge. we always seem to be pissing people off

this was a great topic title too.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> mmm the ny edge. we always seem to be pissing people off


yeah..i check out different forums and we defenitely have the most attitude...chicago has the most posters by far,but we make up for it with edge...

I miss rashidi..lets get him back..can someone invite him??


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> mmm the ny edge. we always seem to be pissing people off
> 
> this was a great topic title too.


This is my first trip from the Chi board and I have to say you guys are way full of yourselves...NY edge..what the heck is that?

Oh by the way, I'm not pissed and I hope you guys are happy with J "no D playing, inconsistent" Cwawfud.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lorgg</b>!
> 
> 
> This is my first trip from the Chi board and I have to say you guys are way full of yourselves...NY edge..what the heck is that?


go to ny, you'll find out.

note if you see a guy in trenchcoat in the middle of august ....go the other way, just a tip for the day.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> go to ny, you'll find out.
> ...


Very funny.. Ever thought of being a comedian?


----------

